# Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???



## chrishappy2 (5. Jan. 2011)

Hallo ich habe da ein problem mein teich ist ist zumteil zugefroren und zugeschneit,soll ich morgen mal denn schnee langsam entfernen und das eis mit einem hammer ganz vorsichtig aufschlagen ???mein teich seht ihr im (Wie sieht es 2011 an eueren teichen aus ??)
bitte schnelle antworten möchte es dann morgen machen.:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Schnee runter = Ja.

Eis aufhacken = Nein


----------



## chrishappy2 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

aber wenn ich bei anderen foren lese dann lese ich dass viele vorsichtig dess eis entfernen oder mit einem bohrer löcher reinbohren,sodass man dann zum schluss die eisplatten rausnehmen kann. danke schon mal für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> oder mit einem bohrer löcher reinbohren



Hilfe...würde ich niemals machen.
Damit kannst Du im schlimmsten Fall deinen kompletten Teichbesatz verlieren!


----------



## chrishappy2 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

okay danke für denn tipp falls noch jemand tipps hätte kann er mir dass gerne schreiben


----------



## scholzi (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi....
versuchs doch mal so https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/18
in dem Eimer ist heißes Wasser


----------



## chrishappy2 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

danke dass werde ich morgen mal testen ob es funktionierst


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus

Unter bedachtnahme der Wettervorschau und beobachten des Thermometers ....

Bei anhaltender Kälte (Minusgrade) würde ich garnichts tun, also Schnee und Eis dort lassen wo er ist ...

Wenn allerdings ein Wärmeeinbruch bevorsteht (Tauwetter) würde ich versuchen, so schonend wie möglich, den Schnee vom Teich zu bekommen ....

Im Frühjahr, bei anhaltenden Plusgraden, würde ich dann sogar die angetauten und freischwimmenden Eisschollen entfernen .... aber wieder mit größter Vorsicht, nicht das man sich die Folie verletzt oder die Pflanzen ausgräbt oder gar die Fische verschreckt.

So habe ich das damals bei meinem Schwimmteich gehalten ..... und habe damit gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

okay danke die sagen ja bis monatg starkes tauwetter bis +10 grad


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Chris

Dann würde ich den Schnee entfernen ....


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

moin zusammen!
ich lese nun schon geraumer zeit diese beiträge still mit und wundere mich doch so über die eine oder andere aussage.
ich will hier natürlich nicht benzin ins feuer kippen,aber so einige dinge kann ich persönlich nur anzweifeln.
ich hab jetzt hier schon des öfteren die aussage gelesen,dass schmelzendes eis der fischkiller nr.1 sein soll.
das schmelzwasser würde den gesamten teich so auskühlen,dass die tiere daran eingehen sollen.
eigendlich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar.
wie soll ein prozentual geringer anteil fester masse mit der temperatur annähernd 0 grad ein gesamtvolumen so weit auskühlen,dass für die tiere eine gefahr bestehen soll?
die ursache für diese fischsterben,die immer wieder in erinnerung gebracht werden,wird wohl eher in einer anderen richtung zu finden sein.
geschlossene eisdecken und aufsteigende zersetzungsgase werden wohl der ausschlaggebende faktor für solche fischsterben sein.das ausmaß ist dann natürlich erst bei tauendem eis zu sehen.und......wird dann folgend als ursache des sterbens angesehen.
noch ein entscheidender aspekt sollte nicht außer acht gelassen werden.durch diese aktivitäten (eis- und schneeentfernung) am gewässer, werden die lieben tierchen erst recht durch sämtliche wasserschichten geschickt.gesundheitsfördernd sind solche handlungen wirklich nicht.
meine meinung..................................laßt der natur freien lauf und gönnt den tieren die winteruhe.
wer schon vorher die nötigen vorbereitungen getroffen hat(eisfreihaler,sprudelstein etc.)wird auch nach der eisschmelze seine tiere wohlbehalten wiedersehen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Jörg

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]Hast du diesen Beitrag gelesen[/URL] ....
Quelle

Hier wird das Thema etwas "trockener" abgehandelt Beitrag #19 sollte aufschluß geben ....


----------



## buddler (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hat er.
deshalb sind die zweifel aber nicht weg.
dafür spielen zu viel ungeklärte faktoren eine rolle.teichtiefe,teichstruktur,umwälzung etc.
rein rechnerisch könnte man es anhand der temperatur mischungsgleichung (gott bewahr:beten-ihk 88)ermitteln.
wers möchte


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Jörg

Du hast wohl recht mit der Annahme das man dies nicht auf alle Teiche umlegen kann, aber wo sind die Grenzen 

Ab welcher Teichfläche im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen ist die Schneedecke gefährlich 

Und um dieses Erkenntnisse zu erlangen wäre es doch sinnvoll, zu eventuellen Verlustmeldungen (was ich nicht hoffe) auch die Teichfläche und das Volumen anzugeben.

Deshalb ist es ja auch sehr wichtig dies zu kennen:beten und nicht nur im Krankheitsfall der Fische 

Um jegliches Risiko auszuschliessen, kann es nur von Vorteil sein,  wenn man dazu auffordert, den Schnee vom Teich zu schippen/fegen.

Besser einmal  die Fische gestört, als sie im Frühjahr dann "Kiel oben" zu finden


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Danke schon mal für eure ganzen antworten!!.ich werde jetzt mal zu meinem teich gehen und vorsichtig denn Schnee entfernen!!


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo.

Nur eine kurze Anmerkung von mir dazu.

Schnee hat ja eine eher geringe Dichte (wieder abhängig von Schneeart, Wassergehalt usw.) als Eis haben. Bei uns gibt es die Faustregel, dass *ein Zentimeter* Schnee in etwa *einem Millimeter* Regen gleicht.
Eis dürfte sich ähnlich verhalten, wie flüssiges Wasser.... was die Dichte angeht.

Falls Ihr Euch jetzt noch fragt, worauf ich hinaus möchte. 
1cm Schnee macht beim Abtauen vermutlich ähnlich viel Ärger, wie 1mm Eis. D.h. das größere Problem dürfte unter normalen Winterbedingungen weniger der Schnee sein, sondern vielmehr das Eis in Kombination mit zusätzlicher Kälte durch den tauenden Schnee... 
Mitch hatte da ja eine gute Seite gefunden und mittlerweile glaube ich auch, dass die zunehmende Anzahl an Eis- und Schneethemen nicht gerade zur Übersichtlichkeit beiträgt.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo ich hätte denn schnee nicht vom teich schippen sollen !!! mir ist aufgefallen durch die schneemassen ist sehr wenig eis darunter max.4 cm es waren da letzen jahr scho sehr viel mehr.Jetzt habe ich komplett denn schnee herrunten,hätte ich ihn drauf gelassen wäre dass eis so dünn geblieben.Aber jetzt wo der Schnee weg ist und die kälte besser rann kann denke ich er gefriert jetzt richtig hart zu wie letztes jahr.Hier ein paar bilder.


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Ich würde den Schnee auch nicht wegschippen, denn Schnee ist eine gute Kälteisolierung!


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Chris

Hmmm .... was soll ich schreiben .....

Ich hätte zuerst vielleicht mal geschaut wie das Eis und deren Dicke aussieht ..... 

Prinzipell würde ich meinen, Teiche mit wenig Schnee, so wie meiner (ich habe aber nicht den Schnee beseitigt) verlieren ein wenig "Isolation", aber immer noch besser als das Schmelzwasser .

Leider kann man auf deinen Bildern nicht viel erkennen ... ist da eine eisfreie Stelle


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Was ist an Schmelzwasser so schlecht? Hab mir den Thread kurz angeschaut, der da oben in dem gelben Balken angepriesen wird, aber ganz klar ist es mir nicht. Verstehe nicht, warum das die Temperatur abkühlen soll, weniger als 4 °C geht doch gar nicht, oder? vorher schmilzt doch das Eis gar nicht


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo digicat ja vorne der wasser kreis ist eine freie stelle


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Dany

Will das mal so interpretieren ....

Schmelzwasser hat eine Temp. kurz über Nullgrad und läuft in den Teich ...

Dort sinkt zu Boden, da Kälter und vermischt sich mit dem Teichwasser ....

Der Teich kühlt ab ....

Genau das gefällt den Fischen garnet ....


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Chris



Schau das die Stelle eisfrei bleibt :beten


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

okay danke für deine ratschläge


----------



## danyvet (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

gut, also dann ist das nur eine Frage für Fischteiche... ok.
Ich wusste nicht, dass Schmelzwasser unter 4°C hat 
D.h. aber, je kleiner der Teich und je dicker die Eisschicht, desto gefährlicher. Wobei, es schmilzt ja nicht gleich alles weg, erwärmt sich das denn nicht auch rasch?


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Dany

Wasser verändert den Aggregatszustand bei 100° =Flüssig zu Gasförmig und bei 0° = Flüssig zu Fest.



> Wobei, es schmilzt ja nicht gleich alles weg, erwärmt sich das denn nicht auch rasch?


Stimmt schon, es geht stetig .... Mitch hat da mal ein Beispiel gebracht mit Eis im Cola-Glas ....


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi.

Im Prinzip hat das Getränk in Mitchs Beispiel (Cola + Eiswürfel) seine kälteste Temperatur, wenn gerade so der letzte Fitzel Eis schmilzt.

Im Teich dürfte das durch wechselnde Einflüsse (Höhe der Außentemp. = schnelles oder langsameres Abschmelzen, Wind, Unterbrechungen im Tauprozess durch kurzzeitigen neuen Frost usw.) nicht ganz so einfach nachvollziehbar sein. 
Wenn aber einige Teichbesitzer bei fehlender Eisdecke und starkem Schneefall oder bei starkem Tauwetter extrem niedrige Temperaturen bis an den Grund des Teiches messen, so sollte das zu denken geben. Nun ist am WE zumindest für D starkes Tauwetter prognostiziert. Die Mengen die da an 0°C kaltem Wasser in den einen oder anderen Teich fließen, könnten zu viel sein - mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen auf den Fischbesatz. :?
Man sollte also auf jeden Fall die Temperatur am Teichboden im Auge behalten um ggf. gegenzusteuern.
Meine Meinung...


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus

Was ich vielleicht noch ergänzen möchte .....

Bei reinen Pflanzenteichen, also ohne Besatz, spielt es keine Rolle ob Schnee am Teich liegt oder nicht. Einzig die Amphibien (__ Frösche) die darin überwintern könnten Schaden nehmen. Und da weiß ich leider nicht genau wie sie auf so kaltes Wasser reagieren. Kenne allerdings Insekten (z.B.: Gemeine Winterlibelle) die Glykol bei Minustemp. dem Blut beimischt. Ob das Frösche auch können 

Mir ist bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich aufgefallen, er hatte eine Ufergestaltung mit 16/32er Schotter, daß als erster immer die Uferzone Eis- und Schneefrei war. Was ich dem Schotter zugeschrieben habe ... wenn die Sonne vom Himmel lachte, hat sich dieser Schotter aufgeheizt und damit auch das Wasser erwärmt. Selbst flache Stellen im Teich waren Eisfrei durch darin liegende größere Steine.


 

 
Wassertiefe waren dort 20-30cm

Also man kann nicht eine generelle Regel oder Empfehlung aufstellen ... jeder Teich ist anders ....

Was ich mir für`s nächste Jahr/Winter vorgenommen habe ... ich werde eine Temp.-Messung in verschiedenen Teichtiefen im Pflanzenteich durchführen .... dieses Thema läßt mich nicht mehr los.


----------



## mitch (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo,

hab da noch nen link:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmelzen

ich gehe mal davon aus wer keine fische / amphibien im teich hat muss sich auch keine allzugroßen gedanken machen.

wenn aber fische im teich sind sollte man schon darauf achten und was gegen den wärmeentzug durch das schmelzen machen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo

hmm ich werde mal morgen schauen wo es so thermometer gibt mit langen kabel wo ich in das freie loch bis am boden runter legen kann.Dass ich mal seh wie kalt es ganz am teich boden ist ! Wo hab ihr euche thermometer her mit langem kabel wo man bis zu boden lassen kann ???


----------



## Mercedesfreund (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

..gib mal WS 300PC ein..bei Tante Google.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hmm naja eine solche große wetterstation bräuchta ich jetzt auch wieder nicht.Einfach nur so ein kleines gerät mit langem kabel wo dann vorne der sensor dran hängt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi,
gibt es meines Wissens so leider nicht. Meistens sind die Kabel zu kurz


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Digital-Anzeige-..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item5196cac73b


so eins wäre super aber hong kong dass kann ich vergessen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hat aber auch nur ein 1 Meter Kabel

So etwas habe ich hier rumliegen. Gabs mal bei meinem Stammkoihändler


----------



## koifischfan (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



chrishappy2 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hmm ich werde mal morgen schauen wo es so thermometer gibt mit langen kabel wo ich in das freie loch bis am boden runter legen kann.Dass ich mal seh wie kalt es ganz am teich boden ist ! Wo hab ihr euche thermometer her mit langem kabel wo man bis zu boden lassen kann ???


Lies mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29621 Die erste Seite reicht, oder auch nur der erste Beitrag.
Die Thermometer sind nicht besonders genau, eiche sie mit Eiswasser.


PS: Zum reinen Temperaturmessen finde ich eine Wetterstation völlig überzogen.


----------



## Annett (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi.

Sowas ähnliches, wie Chris zeigt, gabs immer mal bei Rossmann. Online habe ich leider keines gefunden, aber vielleicht schaust Du mal im Laden. Ob der Sensor allerdings dauerhaft Wasser verträgt, kann ich Dir nicht sagen.
Im Außenbereich misst es artig seit ca. 1 Jahr.

Im Filter hatte ich früher mal wiederum sowas ähnliches von Lidl. Da hat der Sensor auch Wasser dauerhaft ausgehalten. Leider wurde dann das Gerät selbst nass und das vertrug es weniger gut.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Man kann aber auch ein Badewannenthermometer nehmen und das mit einem Gewicht und einer Schur versehen und im Teich versenken 
Gibt in jeder Drogerie


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

daran habe ich auch schon gedacht !!!

hallo koifischfan ich habe da auch schon die kleinen digitalen schwarzen thermometer gesehen aber die werden ja nur aus china oder hong kong hergeliefert oder hast du ein gebot wo außer hong kong und china läuft ???dass kommt fast nie an,aus so weit weg her.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Was auch blöd ist ich habe jetzt ein wasserdichtes thermometer gefunden,wenn ich es immer hochziehe zum nachscheuen und es dann wieder runterlasse da wecke ich doch jeden mal die fische auf oder ??


----------



## Digicat (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Uwe

So hatte ich es damals am Ex-ST gemacht ... ich glaube der liegt sicher jetzt noch am Grund 

Habe es an einem dünnen Spagat befestigt  .... der war in einer Saison durch 

Also wenn, dann an einem unverrottbaren Material befestigen (Angelschnur) 

Nur so meine Erfahrung ....


----------



## koi.sl2006 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Helmut
Du hast wohl recht mit der Annahme das man dies nicht auf alle Teiche umlegen kann, aber wo sind die Grenzen
Die grenzen sind da wo Teiche anfangen und Pfützen aufhören, dazu kommen noch andere Faktoren zum Beispiel Filterabschalten?
Ab welcher Teichfläche im Verhältnis zum Teichvolumen ist die Schneedecke gefährlich
Gar nicht wenn es nicht gerade ein Koi Teich ist
Und um dieses Erkenntnisse zu erlangen wäre es doch sinnvoll, zu eventuellen Verlustmeldungen (was ich nicht hoffe) auch die Teichfläche und das Volumen anzugeben
Nicht nur Teichfläche und Volumen, sondern Tiefe, Filterdurchlauf l pro Stunde, 
Um jegliches Risiko auszuschliessen, kann es nur von Vorteil sein, wenn man dazu auffordert, den Schnee vom Teich zu schippen/fegen
Ich kann dass nicht empfehlen, kenne auch keinen der denn Schnee abfegt oder dass Eis zerschlägt. Jeder der sich mit diesen Tieren beschäftigt weiß dass sie teilweise sehr empfindlich auf Stress reagieren
Besser einmal  die Fische gestört, als sie im Frühjahr dann "Kiel oben" zu finden
Besser einmal die Fische weniger Stören, und sie Leben noch im Frühjahr.

Ach ja Helmut wenn __ Frösche so tief im Teich liegen und schlafen und sie nicht vom Eis erreicht werden dann überleben sie auch, außer es sind Faulgasse im Wasser.

Hallo chrishappy2, richtig die werden wach und verbrauchen ihre Energie,  die sie vielleicht noch für den Rest des Winters brauchen. Ich würde sagen so kann man auch Fische um die Ecke bringen.

So ihr Wölfe jetzt dürft ihr euch auf mich Stürzen.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Bebel (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi

Hier ist ein schöner Link zum Thema Temperatur im Teich http://web.uni-frankfurt.de/fb15/didaktik/umat/See/SeiteZirkulationdesSees.htm 

LG Bebel


----------



## fbr (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo @ All,
beim Zgonc gibt es eine Thermometer mit 2 Meter Kabel bis zum Fühler für € 5 werde ich mir morgen holen und prüfen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (6. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

für dein teich ???ist der laden in deiner nähe ??


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Also ich schaufle den ganzen Winter lang den Schnee, 
der auf Terrasse und den Randwegen liegt, auf den Teich:
Das erspart das Nachfüllen.

Das Eis bleibt einfach so.


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Größenverhältnis in m²? 
Teich : Terrasse


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Peter

Ich denke durch dein riesen Volumen des Teiches spielen die paar Meter Schnee keine rolle ....

Die Gefahr der Schneeschmelze trifft auf kleinere Teiche zu, die auch nicht so Tief wie deine Teich (3,5m) sind 

Ich hatte auch bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich keine Schwierigkeiten ....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> ... zusätzliche Kälte durch den tauenden Schnee ...


Sapperlott:
Da wird die klassische Thermodynamik revolutioniert! 

Es sieht eben so aus, wie Dany geschrieben hat: 
Der Schnee isoliert durch seinen hohen Luftgehalt - im Styrodur isoliert auch nichts Anderes!

Den Schnee vom Teich zu schippen, ist deshalb nicht nur gefährlich für den armen sinnlos Feissigen,
sondern auch kontraproduktiv, da es für tiefere Temperaturen im Teich und eine dickere Eisdecke sorgt.
(Wie übrigends auch jede Umwälzung, die die Winterstangnation zerstört!)
Wenn man also bei der Anlage, beim Besatz und Betrieb nicht gravierend an der Natur vorbeiarbeitet,
sollte man den Teich im Winter allerhöchstens schön finden.
Das macht auch keine Arbeit. 

Weil Annett gefragt hat: 
Ich schaufle wann immer vorhanden den Schnee von ca. 100 m² Terrasse und Randwegen in ca. 200 m² Teich.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Helmut!
Mir ist immer noch nicht klar, was denn die "Gefahr" des Schnees sein soll!
(wenn man mal Verschmutzung außer Acht lässt)

Ich sehe das eher so wie der koi.sl-Stefan:
Das ist nicht nur eine gefährlicheund lästuge Arbeit, 
sondern auch Stress für die Teichbewohner - nicht zuletzt durch tiefere Temperaturen.

Wer jedoch "Warmwasserfische" im Freien halten will, zu denen weder Goldi noch Koi gehören,
viel zuviel Fische drin hat oder zuwenig tief gebuddelt hat,
muss den Winter fürchten und bezahlen.


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo @All,
eben gemessen:

15 cm Eisdecke
In 40 cm tiefe = 1,5°
in 150 cm tiefe = 4,3°


----------



## koi.sl2006 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Der Schwarze Peter, 

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, es spielen zwar noch fiel mehr Faktoren eine Rolle wie zum Beispiel die Ernährung der lieben, aber einige sind sich hier gar nicht im klaren dass diese Tiere mehr brauchen als ein dickes Portmonee und Technik. Wenn ich Schlafe oder meine Winterruhe halte, möchte ich auch nicht alle 5 Min. gestört werden. Wenn jemand in diesem Winter Probleme hatte oder sogar Tote Fische sollte sich im Frühjahr erst einmal ernsthaft gedankten machen und nicht als erstes wieder Fische kaufen. 
Leider befürchte ich dass es dass jetzt noch nicht war mit dem Winter, ich hoffe nur dass da nicht mehr viel kommt an Kälte und Schnee, ich habe schon vor ein zwei Wochen gesagt wenn dieser Winter erst im Februar endet dann gibt es nur noch halb so fiele Koi´s nach diesem Winter in Deutschland. Wie vor im. Die Händler reiben sich jetzt schon die Hände.
Ich hoffe dass ich unrecht habe da diese fische mir mehr bedeuten als damit anzugeben.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo wass soll ich tun ich habe auch vorhin gemessen 5 cm eisdicken ganz am boden hat es 1,4 grad es ist doch viel zu wenig habe ich was falsch gemacht ???


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Wie tief ist dein Teich?


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

1,4 meter


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Peter, hallo Stefan.

Es geht niemandem darum ständig alles an Eis und Schnee vom Teich herrunter zu holen.
Das wäre kontroproduktiv. Gemeint ist das Eingreifen während des Auftauens im Frühjahr oder jetzt, wo die Temperaturen ein komplettes Auftauen in den tiefer gelegenen Regionen (Deutschlands) vermuten lassen. 

Ergo: Es geht um das, was ich in Beitrag # 16 verlinkt hatte... aber wahrs. macht sich keiner die Mühe, irgendwelche Links zu lesen. 
Statt dessen dreht man den Leuten lieber das Wort im Munde herum. 
Hier nochmal der direkte Link zur Seite, die Mitch gefunden hatte: http://www.peter-hug.ch/lexikon/schmelzwaerme


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Das sollte eigentlich eh nicht zu wenig sein. Hmm...
Vielleicht hast du das Thermometer zu langsam raufgezogen und es zeigt dir somit die kältere Temperatur weiter oben an?


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

nein ich habe es schnell angeschaut das weiß ich kann es vll. sein wegen denn sprudel der 40 cm vom boden hochsprudelt tag und nacht.


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

sprudeln ist gaaaaaanz schlecht. da wurrlts dir die Schichten durcheinander. Ich würd den abmachen

edit: wenn, dann würd ich denn ganz knapp unter der oberfläche sprudeln lassen, wenn du ihn als Eisfreihalter verwendest. Und laaaangsam sprudeln lassen


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

okay ich stecke denn mal ab dann schaue ich morgen nochmal mit der themperatur danke für die tipps


----------



## koi.sl2006 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo chrishappy2,

mach gar nichts, du kannst jetzt sowieso nicht mehr fiel retten. Tut mir leit aber durch dass ständige rumfummeln machst mehr kaputt wie alles andere.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

les mal die anderen threads dass du weißt um was es geht


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo chrishappy2, 
1,4 Meter 5cm Eis und nur 1,4°! 

Mein Eisfreihalter hängt in 40 cm tiefe und macht 400 Liter in der Stunde!


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

entschuldigung thermometer ging falsch habe es mit einem anderen nochmal getestet jetzt ist die themperaturn 2,4 grad geht dess noch oder ist dass auch noch zu wenig ??


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

kannst du morgen mal dein eisfreihalter fotografieren dass ich es sehe wie es bei dir aussieht ??


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> 2,4 grad geht dess noch oder ist dass auch noch zu wenig


Bau den Sprudler weiter hinauf und hoffe das es besser/mehr wird am Thermometer!
Wenn es schon zu dunkel ist, zieh einfach den Stecker!!!!!



> kannst du morgen mal dein eisfreihalter fotografieren dass ich es sehe wie es bei dir aussieht ??


Eine Foto kann ich Dir schon machen aber nur von oben da er eingefroren ist.

Ein 15cm dicker Styroporklotz 50cm x 30 cm den ich innen mit der Gaslampe 10cm tief ausgehöhlt habe so das ein Rand von je ca. 5cm Rest bleibt.
Einen 1/2" Gartenschlauch hineingesteckt und unten ca. 40cm tief im Wasser das Pümpchen befestigt das wieder mit einen 1/2" Schlauch das Wasser an die Oberfläche pumpt.
Ein Kübel Steine zieht das Styropor 10 cm unter Wasser.


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

okay gut danke es ist jetzt schon zu dunkel habe denn stecker gezogen und werde es morgen früh machen.
Ist dass nicht schädlich wenn ich morgen meine goldis dadurch aufwecke wenn ich es so montiere ???


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> Ist dass nicht schädlich wenn ich morgen meine goldis dadurch aufwecke wenn ich es so montiere ???


Brauchst Ja morgen nur einen Kübel HEISSSSES Wasser dort hinstellen! Nur aufpassen das Du ihn nicht gleich im Teich versenkst! 
Wie viel Liter hat der Teich?
Wenn die Werte morgen nicht besser sind, mach einen Wasserwechsel.


----------



## Digicat (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Stefan, Servus Peter

Nicht jeder User hat so "perfekt" angelegte Teiche wie Ihr beide  

Diesen Usern jetzt den Rat zu geben sie sollen nix am Teich machen .... weiß net ...

OK, gehen ein paar Fische "über den Jordan" ... nö, das kann es nicht sein 

Und Peter, nein, 


> Sapperlott:
> Da wird die klassische Thermodynamik revolutioniert!


wird nicht revolutioniert .....

Wie kommt es dann, daß bei Schneeschmelze die WT sinkt 

Sehe hier ein wenig Erklärungsbedarf Eurerseits ... und wir sprechen nicht von Euren Teich, sondern von Teichen mit Besatz zwischen 5 - 30m³ die vielleicht auch nur eine Tiefe von 1 - 1,5m aufweisen. Koiteiche ausgenommen, weil dort meißt Vorsorge (Heizung) getroffen wird.

Meßt ihr beide eigentlich kontinuierlich die WT 

Nix für ungut


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo fbr wie meinen sie dass mit wasserwechsel soll ich paar eimer wasser raus tuhen und heißes wasser rein ??Der teich hat 4500 lieter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi,
kannst ruhig normales Leitungswasser nehmen, das ist immer noch deutlich wärmer als der Teich. 

@Für die, die nicht glauben das die Schnee und Eisschmelze die Teichtemperatur runter kühlt.
Nehmt einen Eimer Schnee, lasst ihn tauen und messt dann die Wassertemperatur im Eimer, die sollte so um die 0° haben.
Wenn nun das Tauwasser in den eh schon zu kalten Teich läuft, wird der halt noch kälter, ich denke so versteht es wirklich jeder 
Und wenn nun die Lufttemperaturen so rasant steigen, ist der Schmelzvorgang schneller, um so mehr Tauwasser kühlt den Teich ab. Hier liegt halt die Gefahr. Ein bisschen Schnee oder Eis spielen natürlich keine große Rolle.
Hat der Teich eine große Oberfläche aber wenig Volumen wird es um so schlimmer.

Aber ihr habt recht, jetzt noch auf dem Eis rumtorkeln würd ich auch nicht machen.


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo chrishappy2,
mein Vorname ist Franz und ist deiner Chris?

Heißes würde ich nicht hineingehen! Die Temp. darf/sollte MAXIMAL um 4° in 24 Stunden steigen daher reicht auch Wasser aus der Wasserleitung. Pumpe mal 1000 Liter raus und fülle dann wieder 1000 Liter aus der Leitung nach.
Kannst ja vorher messen wie die Temp. morgen nach aussieht!!!!
Heute kannst ja mal die Wasserleitung aufdrehen einige Minuten laufen lassen und dann die Temp. vom Wasser aus der Leitung messen.


----------



## chrishappy2 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Mein vorname ist chris  !! okay werde ich morgen tun


----------



## koi.sl2006 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Guten Abend Helmut,

ich habe denn Rat so gegeben weil ich der Meinung bin durch dass ganze herumgefummel __ störe ich nur die Tiere und sie verbrauchen ihre Reserven die sie anderweitig besser gebrauchen können. 
Du kannst mir glauben dass ich hier nicht was Reinschreibe, wo ich nicht selber von überzeugt bin. Wenn so wie du sagst ein paar Fische über den Jordan gehen ist dass schade, aber ich bin der Überzeugung durch dass permanente stören ist die Gefahr von Verlusten größer. Du kannst mir glauben mein Teich ist nicht perfekt, ich würde einiges noch verbessern wenn ich noch könnte.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## danyvet (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Ich tät gern mal die Erfahrungsberichte von jemandem lesen, der "normale" Fische hat, also sowas wie Bitterlinge, Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen usw., maximal Goldfischerl, also kleine Fischerl, keine Kois (sorry, will damit keine Koibesitzer verärgern), und der einen Teich durchschnittlicher Größe hat (1 bis 1,5 m tief, 3-5-8m Durchmesser und schon mehrere Winter hinter sich hat. Wenn geht ohne Eisfreihalter.


----------



## Annett (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Dany.

Kann ich dir geben...

Das bezieht sich dann aber auf unseren "alten Teich". 



Die Goldfische steckten das alles verdammt gut weg, die damals fälschlich eingesetzten Nasen konnten wir nach dem ewig langen Winter zusammen mit wenigen Goldfischjungen (1-2cm) und massig toten Fröschen nur noch abfischen. 


 



An was es letztendlich gelegen hat, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Bei den Amphibien vermute ich schlichtweg Sauerstoffmangel. Sie lagen alle mehr oder weniger am Rand (wo sie im Herbst definitiv nicht waren) und in 10-30cm Tiefe. Vermutlich wollten sie auftauchen und das ging dank Eisdecke eben nicht.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Dany,

so groß ist der unterschied gar nicht. natürlich sind Goldfische, Bitterlinge, Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen usw. nicht so empfindlich wie Koi`s. Trotzdem brauchen sie auch ein einigermaßen sauberen Lebensraum. Ich habe auch zwei Biotope wo Moderlieschen, Stichling, __ Edelkrebs, __ Bergmolch, __ Teichmolch, __ Teichfrosch und __ Grasfrosch und natürlich __ Schnecken, __ Libellen usw. ihren Lebensraum haben. Wenn ich diese sich selbst überlassen würde, kämm es spätestens nach zwei oder drei Jahren zum absoluten Gau. Dieser würde wahrscheinlich so aussehen wie er von Annette schon beschrieben wurde. Ich habe selber schon an solchen kleinen Teichen gestanden wo alles im Winter kaputt gegangen ist. Beispiel, ein Ehemaliger Garten Nachbar hatte einen kleinen Folienteich mit so einem totalen Ausfall. 
Dieser Teich hatte ein ungefähres Wasservolumen von 10-11 m©¯ 
Wir haben diesen gereinigt, sage und schreibe 17 Schuppkarren Moder kamen zum Vorscheinen und ein fast nicht auszuhaltender Gestank. Der Nach bar sagte immer nur dass kann doch nicht sei ich habe meinen kleinen Filter immer an und Füttern tuh ich nur ganz wenig, denn Dreck muss mir einer rein geworfen haben. Teich war 4 Jahre alt. Ich habe im erst mal klar gemacht wo dieser Moder her kam, dazu kam sein schlechter Filter. Mittlerweile reinigt er seinen Teich einmal im Jahr, hat nur noch 20 Goldfische drin weil er die Jungen heraus fängt und verschenkt. Der Filter ist derselbe geblieben, aber mittlerweile geht es seit 10 Jahren gut.
Jetzt komm ich noch mal zurück auf unsere lieben im Wasser egal wie sie Heisen oder wie groß sie sind oder welcher Gattung sie angehören es sind Lebewesen die ein bestiemtes Umfeld brauchen, dis müssen wir ihnen zur Verfügung stellen wenn nicht Finger weg. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo

war gerade eben draußen und habe gemessen gestern waren es 2,4 grad heute aber bis jetzt (ohne wasserwechsel) 3,1 grad es geht doch schon lagsam im grünen bereich oder ???


----------



## fbr (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Chris,


> gestern waren es 2,4 grad heute aber bis jetzt (ohne wasserwechsel) 3,1 grad es geht doch schon lagsam im grünen bereich oder ???


Scheint so zu sein 
Wenn Du bei 4° bist hast Du es geschafft :beten
Den Eisfreihalter schon höher gesetzt?


----------



## chrishappy2 (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

ja habe ich schonn gemacht 10 cm unter die wasseroberfläche und ich hab einen regler habe denn sprudler minimal eingestellt


----------



## koifischfan (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> Wenn Du bei 4° bist hast Du es geschafft


Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## fbr (8. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo,
Mann braucht auch ein ZIEL. 
Meine Daten von eben ohne Heizung und Abdeckung da dürfte es wohl nicht wärmer werden.
15 cm Eisdecke
In 40 cm tiefe = 1,5°
in 150 cm tiefe = 4,3°


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe bei mir die gesamte Filteranlage durchlaufen lassen, so dass immer ein Loch im Eis freigeblieben ist. Das gesamte System lief ohne Drosselung durch.
Das war schon letzten Winter so und hatte sich bewehrt.

Ich habe lediglich die Filterpumpe etwas höher richtung Wasseroberfläche gelegt, so dass nur die obere Wasserzone angesaugt wird.

Ich selbst halte nichts von Eis aufklopfen oder Schnee räumen auf dem Eis.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, das solche Aktionen die Winteruhe der Fische stört und diese eventuell dadurch in Bewegung kommen.
Ich habe auch keine Wassertemperaturen gemessen, weil ich darauf eh keinen Einfluß haben werde.
Ich war angespannt, wenn es jetzt taut, ob es Verluste gegeben hat.
Seit gestern bin ich beruhigt, ein viertel des Teiches ist Eisfrei und die Fische sitzen alle 
nebeneinander am Grund, wie die Soldaten aufgereiht, ohne Verluste

Kleinere Fische habe ich heute schon auf halber Höhe gesehen.

Ich wünsche Euch allen, dass Ihr auch verlustfrei durch den Winter kommt.

Grüße
tipit


----------



## fbr (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo tipit,


> Ich habe auch keine Wassertemperaturen gemessen, weil ich darauf eh keinen Einfluß haben werde.


Es wäre aber schon interessant wie viel Grad Du am Grund hast für die Neugierigen eben 

@ Chris,
was sagt das Thermometer?


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo franz ich war gerade eben mal draußen und habe gemessen, es letzte mal hat es 3,1 grad angezeit doch heute ist es wieder um 0,5 grad gestiegen 3,6 grad finde ich ist jetzt schon eine gute zahl. Doch irgendwie sehe ich durch dass eisfreieloch die fische herumsschwimmen.dass ist doch nicht gut oder ???


----------



## fbr (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Chris,


> sehe ich durch dass eisfreieloch die fische herumsschwimmen.dass ist doch nicht gut oder ???


Das sind sogar ZWEI gute Nachrichten 
Die Temp. steigt und die Fische schwimmen, das FREUT einen Teichler doch!


----------



## tipit (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo chrishappy2, grüß Dich




> Doch irgendwie sehe ich durch dass eisfreieloch die fische herumsschwimmen.dass ist doch nicht gut oder ???



Bei mir ist das auch so. Das ist sehr gut, denn das zeigt mir, das die Fische leben und nicht krank sind!


Liebe Grüße
aus Mittelhessen
tipit


----------



## chrishappy2 (9. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo danke für eure tipps vor  paar tagen ich denke,wenn ich es nicht gemacht hätte was ihr mir gesagt habt dann wär mein teich volle katastrophe.


----------



## Sanna (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Ich habe einen Eisfreihalter in den Teich gegeben. Durch diesen und durch die Pflanzen, die im Teich verblieben sind (__ Schilf) sollten für den notwendigen Gasaustausch sorgen. So habe ich das auch im letzten Winter gehalten. Die Fische sind alle durchgekommen. Erst wenig später haben dann einige gefehlt (der Grund war aber nicht der Winter sondern eine hungrige Schlange)


----------



## buddler (10. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo!
eisfreie stellen sind hier über nacht wieder zugefroren.den einzigen fisch,den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe,ist mein stör.der hat eifrig das futter eingesammelt und sah fit aus.
gruß jörg


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo,

ich habe mal einen kleinen versuch gemacht:

5 liter teichwasser ca. 4°C
 

1025g schneereste/eis
   

dann das ganze zusammen
 

nun wirds kalt  knapp über *0*°C 
 

und was geht dann beim schmelzen im teich ab ? ich möchte es gar ned wissen



und noch ein paar links zum recherchieren 

http://www.wasser-wiki.de/doku.php?id=wasser_eigenschaften:waermekapazitaet:mischungstemperatur

http://www.wissenschaft-technik-ethik.de/wasser_eigenschaften.html

http://www.wissenschaft-technik-ethik.de/wasser_eis-wachstum.html


----------



## Stoer (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Mitch,

Deinen Versuch find ich toll, aber jetzt noch einmal für Deppen wie mich.
Zwischen Schnee und Wasser ist doch noch die Eisschicht und somit verteilt sich das Wasser des schmelzenden Schnee, erst einmal auf dem Eis und kommt nicht direkt mit dem Teichwasser in Berührung.

Oder ist es eventuell so, dass der schmelzende Schnee sich auf der geschlossenen Eisdecke verteilt, dadurch das Eis weiter runterkühlt wird und diese Temperatursenkung an das Teichwasser abgegeben wird ?


----------



## mitch (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo peter,

ob da noch eine eisschicht dazwischen ist oder ned spielt keine rolle.

alleine durch das schmelzen von eis oder schnee der auf dem teich ist wird ja dem wasser die wärme entzogen. 

das bisschen schmelzwasser (ist ja schon über 0°C) was vom rand reinläuft ist ja nicht das problem und sollte eigentlich auch gar ned sein ==> nährstoffeintrag ==> unsere lieben kleinen algen freuen sich 

das schmelzen fängt ja an sobald die umgebungstemperatur über 0°C ist

schau mal die links an - sind echt gut gemachte seiten dahinter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi Mitch,
klasse Test  

Nun sollte es ja jedem klar werden


----------



## chrishappy2 (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Wass habt ihr alle zurzeit für eine wassertemperratur ??


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*


----------



## Candira (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Aktuelle Außentemperatur 8 Grad bei herrlichem Sonnenschein. 

Die Eisdecke ist immer noch ca 5 cm dick, die Wassertemperatur in 20 cm Tiefe gemessen
liegt bei  3°C.
Da wo Luftblasen im und unter dem Eis zu sehen sind, befinden sich Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Ich habe immer den Schnee entfernt und hatte auch immer ein Loch im Eis, kein Luftsprudler
und der Filter ist abgebaut. Meine 7 Sarasa und __ Shubunkin ( ca. 15 cm groß) sind nicht zu 
sehen auch der Fischnachwuchs (ca 15 Baby´s) vom letzten Jahr zeigt sich nicht.
Habe bisher auch noch keinen toten Fisch gesehen.

Mein Teich sieht heute so aus:


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus

Habe gerade ein Phänomen festgestellt ...

Mein Teich hat ja eine 5cm Wasserschicht (gemessene 1°C) oberhalb des ca. 10-15cm dicken Eises ...


 

Als ich gerade beim Teich war hatte dieser wieder eine Eisschicht auf der 5cm Wasserschicht 


 

Ich kann es mir nur so erklären, daß die Tagestemp. (Höchstwert 12,6°C) gerade so der Schmelzpunkt war. Jetzt wo die Temp. wieder sinkt, reicht die zugeführte Energie (Temp.) nicht mehr aus um das Wasser flüssig zu halten. Es geht kein Wind, der die Wasseroberfläche eventuell abkühlen würde ....

Also es muß nicht unbedingt zu Minusgraden in der Nacht kommen, um den Teich wieder gefrieren zu lassen ...

Warum das Wasser allerdings von oben nach unten friert 
hätte es mir eher umgekehrt vorgestellt .....


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Ich nochmal

Update um 20:55 ... Lufttemp. +6,1°C ...

    
Hier erkennt man links und oben einen helleren Streifen Eis ... dieser hat sich neu gebildet ... geschuldet einem Hauch von Wind der um die eine Ecke des Hauses "lüftelt", ist wirklich nur ein Lufthauch ...

 
Die Eisdicke wächst (ca. 1cm) in dem hellen Streifen ... darunter ist noch immer Wasser ....

Für mich immer noch unerklärlich, daß bei einer Lufttemp. von +6,1°C das Wasser an der Oberfläche gefriert


----------



## mitch (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo helmut,



> Warum das Wasser allerdings von oben nach unten friert


 
==> http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/8441/Eis-Wasser-Thermodynamik/


wassser ist schon ein seltsames medium


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Mitch

Danke für den Link 

Wenn ich dem letzten Eintrag glauben schenke ...

Durch die Anomalie des Wassers ist die WT am tiefsten Punkt immer 4°C, darüber ist es kälter ... würde erklären warum Eis sich von oben nach unten bildet 

Soweit ok.

Allerdings ist unter dieser Wasserschicht wieder Eis mit 0°C ... müßte da das Wasser nicht die Temp. vom Eis annehmen, also annähernd die gleiche Temp. haben  und nicht die 4°C ....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



Digicat schrieb:


> Also es muß nicht unbedingt zu Minusgraden in der Nacht kommen, um den Teich wieder gefrieren zu lassen ...


Doch, muss es!
Hallo Helmut!
Bei dir hat´s des nächtens definitiv weniger als 0°C gehabt*,
denn über dieser Temperatur gefriert Wasser nicht;
Das ist eine elementare Stoffeigenschaft, die über den Tripelpunkt sogar zum __ Eichen von Temperaturmessgeräten benutzt werden.
Schau dazu auch da.

Warum das Wasser von oben nach unten friert, 
hat mit der Anomalie des Wassers zu tun:
Weils bei ca. 4°C die größte dichte hat, schwimmt Eis oben 
und in der 'Tiefe hat´s kuschelige 4 °C - im Winter zumindest!


*) Bei mir übrigends auch und ich hatte am Vormittag bei 9°C Lufttemperatur noch 1-2 mm Eis am Teich,
drunter 5 cm Wasser und drunter bis zu 10 cm Eis.


----------



## Digicat (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Peter



 

Das Bild ist zwar von gestern, war aber heute auch genauso, nur das ein strahlend, sonniger Tag war .... mit 12,6°C Höchstwert ....

Offenes Wasser kein Eis ..... von in der Früh weg .....

Am Abend nun bei ca. +8°C Lufttemp hat sich das Eis gebildet ....


 

etwas später, bei +6,1°C Lufttemp


 



> Bei dir hat´s des nächtens definitiv weniger als 0°C gehabt*,
> denn über dieser Temperatur gefriert Wasser nicht;


Definitiv keine Minusgrade .... lt. Wetterstation war der Tiefstwert bei 4,8°C ....
Und das was ich bebildert habe war der Übergang Tag - Nacht ... also heute Abend


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Helmut!
Irgend etwas ist faul an deinen Messungen:
Entweder stimmen deine Thermometer nicht,
oder dein Teich ist nicht mit Wasser gefüllt! 

Fakt ist: 
Über 0°C gefriert kein Wasser 
- nicht in Wien, nicht in Deutschland und nicht bei dir zuhause.
Sorry.


----------



## Candira (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Das ist ja eigenartig 

Meine Eisschicht schwimmt auf dem Teich, die Ränder sind abgetaut. An einer Stelle hatte ich gestern 
auf der Eisschicht eine Pfütze. Die ist heute nacht gefroren, aktuelle Messung 0 Grad Außentemperatur.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen bitte nicht*



Digicat schrieb:


> Definitiv keine Minusgrade .... lt. Wetterstation war der Tiefstwert bei 4,8°C ....


Hallo Helmut!
Wenn du morgens Eis auf deinem Teich findest
und die Wetterstation für den Tiefstwert der Nacht MEHR als 0°C anzeigt,
so ist das nicht ein Hinweis, dass Wasser auch über 0°C gefrieren kann,
sondern ein absolut sicheres Zeichen dafür, dass deine Wetterstation Mist misst.

Du solltest deshalb das Thermometer also entweder wegschmeissen, ignorieren, 
oder seinen 0°C-Punkt auf den Schmelzpunkt/Gefrierpunkt von Wasser __ eichen.
Das wird auch mit wissenschaftlichen Temperaturmessgeräten so gemacht,
indem man ihre Sensoren in ein gut verrührtes Glas mit Eiswasser taucht.
(Nein, Caipirinha darf dazu NICHT verwendet werden - der liefert tiefere Werte!)
Soll´s anz genau sein, nimmt man dazu den sog. Tripelpunkt mit exakt +0,010°C.
In dem Link ist auch Phasendiagramm eingebettet, wo man sehen kann,
dass es zwar unter 0,010°C flüssiges Wasser und Wasserdampf geben kann,
aber darüber kein Eis.

Das sind auch keine Hirnwixereien großkopferter Professoren,
sondern durch Experimente vielfach fundiertes und allgemein anerkanntes Grundlagenwissen, 
mit dem in der Technik standardmäßig gerechnet, konstruiert 
und erfolgreich gebaut wird.

Ehrlicherweise will ich euch aber auch diese site nicht vorenthalten:
Da ist es Physikern gelungen, unter Laborbedingungen festes Eis  
durch Laserbeschuss für mindestens eine milliardelste (!) Sekunde ÜBER 0°C zu bringen.
Ich denke aber doch, dass wir mit absoluter Sicherheit ausschliessen können,
DIESE Verhältnisse in einem Gartenteich vorzufinden.


----------



## Digicat (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Servus Peter

Soweit alles klar 

Dennoch ist das für mich keine Erklärung ....

Betrachten wir einmal die Sachlage ...

10-15cm Eis, darauf liegt eine Wasserschicht von 5cm, mit an der Oberfläche gemessenen 1°C.
Die zugeführte Energie (= Tages-Lufttemp. Höchstwert +12,6°C) läßt diese Wasserschicht nicht gefrieren.
Jetzt kühlt die Lufttemp. auf ca. 8°C ab, die Energiezufuhr verringert sich ....

Es bildet sich trotz Plusgrade der Lufttemp. Eis ...

Heute früh mußte ich die Windschutzscheibe vom Eis befreien .... Lufttemp. war +3,3°C an der Wetterstation, das Autothermometer zeigte +3°C ....

Zufällig der gleiche Effekt


----------



## koifischfan (17. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Wir haben damals bei der Armee unseren Dienst u.a. im Bunker geleistet.
Dort war eine Lüftungsanlage, die auch für die Temperatur verantwortlich war, sagen wir mal 22 Grad.

Ein Getränk mit 22 Grad schmeckt nicht besonders. Darum haben wir eine Flasche mit Inhalt mit einem feuchten Tuch umwickelt und in den Lüftungskanal gestellt.
Weil das Wasser verdunsten will, entzieht es der Flasche Wärme.

Mal so als Anregung.


----------



## StefanBO (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Es gibt verschiedene Effekte, die Wärme entziehen. Tauchern ist z.B. bekannt, dass bei der Entspannung von Pressluft Vereisungen des Atemreglers auftreten können!

Bekannt ist auch der sogenannte Bodenfrost, wobei die Lufttemperatur höher ist.

Bei sternenklarer Nacht, Windstille und hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit kann es zu dem Effekt kommen, dass viel Wärme vom Boden abgestrahlt wird, und Minustemperaturen entstehen, obwohl die Lufttemperatur höher liegt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Sicher kann durch Verdunstung von Wasser im Wind die Temperatur um wenige Grade sinken:
Sinkt die unter 0°C, gibt´s eben Eis am Teich!

Den Effekt der Abkühlung bei adiabatischen Entspannung von Gasen 
wird man aber im Garten nicht beobachten können:
Den gibt´s nur bei relativ starken Druckänderungen, wie sie in der Umgebungsluft nicht vorkommen.


----------



## StefanBO (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Klar, dass diese massive Druckentspannung im Garten nicht vorkommt. Das war nur ein Beispiel, dass es sogar bei weitaus höheren Plustemperaturen zu Vereisungen kommen kann. Relevant ist hier die Wärmestrahlung (s.o. bei Bodenfrost):
"





> Die Wärmeabstrahlung der Erdoberfläche mit einem Emissionsmaximum bei einer Wellenlänge von 8 bis 10 µm ist verantwortlich für den Temperaturhaushalt der Erde, sie bewirkt die Abkühlung der Erdoberfläche in klaren Nächten durch Abstrahlung in den Weltraum.


"


----------



## derschwarzepeter (18. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Es kommt nicht _bei weitaus höheren Plustemperaturen zu Vereisungen_,
wenn das Wasser auskühlt (egal durch welchen Effekt), bis es friert, 
hat´s eben 0°C und keine Plusgrade!

Bei Plusgraden gefriert kein Wasser.


----------



## mitch (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo peter,



> bis es friert,
> hat´s eben 0°C und keine Plusgrade


 = stimmt meistens 

eine möglichkeit wäre das die temp-sensoren nicht (oder nicht mehr) richtig geeicht wären, 

@helmut: nimm doch mal ein altes analog thermometer und den sensor und stell die beiden in ein glas mit wasser ==> sollten so nach ein paar minuten dann die gleiche temperatur anzeigen.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht _bei weitaus höheren Plustemperaturen zu Vereisungen_


Sag mal, du bist doch nicht wirklich so begriffsstutzig, oder  
Es geht um die Umgebungstemperatur. Die ist weit höher als Null. Auch die komprimierte Pressluft ist wärmer. Erst durch die Entspannung entstehen die Minustemperaturen "fast wie aus dem Nichts".
Genauso wie die Lufttemperatur bei Helmut. Das Eis entsteht dann erst bei unter Null °Celsius, klar.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Stimmt IMMER.
Ganz genau müsste man sogar sagen: 
_" ... hat´s eben MAXIMAL +0,01°C"_

Man muss halt sehr aufpassen, WO genau man misst, 
denn Die Windschutzscheibe, wo der Helmut das Eis abkratzt, kann leicht Minusgrade haben,
während es im Inneren seit kurzer Zeit Plusgrade hat.

Gleiches gilt für den Teich: 
Nächtliche Minusgrade zaubern eine Eisschicht auf den Teich, aber am Morgen hat´s +5 oder mehr. 
Da taut das Eis auch nicht gleich weg, da die Wassermasse (inkl. Eis) dem Temperaturwechsel sehr träge folgt.

Die Geschichte mit der Pressluftflasche ist ja lieb, aber absolut unpassend:
Da drin hat´s 200 Bar und beim Befüllen wurde eine erhebliche Wärmemenge frei, die weggekühlt werden musste.
Wenn man die Luft wieder rauslässt, entnimmt man genau diese Wärmemenge der Umgebung 
und das Ventil vereist.
Nachdem Stefan in seinem Garten glücklicherweise KEINE Druckdifferenzen von zig Bar hat,
wird dieser Effekt nicht vorkommen.


----------



## StefanBO (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für den Teich:
> Nächtliche Minusgrade zaubern eine Eisschicht auf den Teich, aber am Morgen hat´s +5 oder mehr.
> Da taut das Eis auch nicht gleich weg, da die Wassermasse (inkl. Eis) dem Temperaturwechsel sehr träge folgt.
> 
> Die Geschichte mit der Pressluftflasche ist ja lieb, aber absolut unpassend


Nur, dass hier eben gerade keine nächtlichen Minusgrade der Luft vorhanden, bzw. zumindest nicht erforderlich waren. Da du das Thema Wärmestrahlung und die oben angegebenen Links ja so beflissentlich ignorierst, nun noch ein Zitat aus der Wikipedia dazu:


> Mit Bodenfrost bezeichnet man das (meist nächtliche) Absinken der Temperatur auf weniger als 0 °C in 5 cm Höhe über dem Boden.
> 
> Es muss nicht unbedingt in der offiziellen Messhöhe von 2 m eine Temperatur unterhalb von 0 °C gemessen werden, Bodenfrost ist kein Kriterium für Frosttage.
> 
> Bodenfrost kann durch das Absinken kalter Luft in Bodennähe und besonders durch nächtliche Wärmestrahlung (umgangssprachlich Wärmeabstrahlung oder Ausstrahlung) bei fehlender Wolkendecke verursacht werden.


Also, die Luft über dem Boden hat Plusgrade, der Boden selbst hat Plusgrade, trotzdem können Körper (Wasseroberfläche) durch Wärmestrahlung unter 0 °C abkühlen.

Dass der Entspannungseffekt nur ein hoffentlich einleuchtendes Beispiel für Eisbildung bei noch weitaus höheren Umgebungstemperaturen war, hatte ich ja schon erwähnt. Aber danke, dass du noch einmal darauf hinweist, dass das für die Eisbildung am Teich irrelevant ist


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Helmut,

physikalisch kann ich mir das so erklären, dass das Resteis im Wasser  schmilzt und sich das Schmelzwasser mit 0 Grad, weil leichter als das bis 4 Grad warme Wasser, sich an der Oberfläche ausbreitet. Mit Null Grad ist es aber sehr nahe am Gefrierpunkt. Streicht nur ein leichter Wind darüber, entsteht Verdunstungskälte und läßt es wieder gefrieren. Dabei kann die Lufttemperatur durchaus deutlich über 0 Grad liegen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo,

ich habe diesen Winter noch ein anderes Phänomen beobachtet. Nach einem kurzen zwischenzeitlichen Tauwetter hatten sich vereiste Schnemaasen in meinen flachen Pflanzenteich bis nahe zum Grund abgesenkt. Der darauf folgende Frost hat das Ganze wieder verfestigt. Ich mußte aber feststellen, dass der Teich daraufhin große Wasserverluste hatte. Bei einer Teichtiefe von 50cm fiel der Wasserspiegel täglich um 30cm. Ich habe dann täglich mit Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt um zu retten was zu retten ist und mich seelisch schon einmal auf eine größere Reparaturaktion eingestellt. Nachdem jetzt das Eis völlig getaut ist, ist alles wieder beim Alten. Der Wasserpegel stellt sich auf gewönlichem Stand ein.
Meine Schlußfolgerung daraus ist, dass das Schnee/Eisgemisch eine Kapilare bildete und mir so das Wasser herausbeförderte. Das hatte ich bisher für unmöglich gehalten, da das angesogene Wasser eigentlich das Eis zerstören müßte. Aber man lehrnt nie aus.

Gruß Nikolai.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (19. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Nikolai hat die Sachlage ganz richtig beschrieben und auch StefanBO ist dran:





StefanBO schrieb:


> Also, die Luft über dem Boden hat Plusgrade, der Boden selbst hat Plusgrade, trotzdem können Körper (Wasseroberfläche) durch Wärmestrahlung unter 0 °C abkühlen.


Ja, wenn man wissen will, welche Temperatur es an der Teichoberfläche hat,
dann darf man eben nicht in 2 m Höhe, im Wohnzimmer oder im Heck vom Hund messen,
sondern sollte das an der Teichoberfläche tun.

Wenn man aber in der Schule in Physik aufgepasst hat, kann man sich das ersparen 
und muss man keine Links zitieren, die man nicht verstanden hat,
denn man weiss:
Wasser hat beim Gefrieren 0°C - hätt´s die nicht, gefrierert´s nicht.


P.S.: Die Geschichte mit der Eis-Schnee-Kapillare ist schräg,
aber wohl die einzige Erklärung!


----------



## koifischfan (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> Die Geschichte mit der Eis-Schnee-Kapillare ist schräg,
> aber wohl die einzige Erklärung!


Warum kommt jetzt keine wisenschaftliche Abhandlung?

Irgendwie gehen mir manche Beiträge derart auf den Kranz, daß ich doch gleich die Ignorierliste anwerfen muß.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Lieber Koifischfan,
das solltest du das unbedingt tun
und dich dein restliches Leben über die unerklärlichen Mysterien elementarer Grundschulphysik wundern.


----------



## Annett (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Na Peter,

hast Du wieder ein Thema gefunden, dass Du zerschießen kannst?? 

Wann merkst Du es eigentlich endlich, dass es nicht Dein Wissen als solches, sondern Deine teils unmögliche, oberlehrerhafte Art ist, die immer mehr User derart nervt, dass diese zum letzten möglichen Mittel (Ignorliste) greifen?
Wenn mir mehrere Personen solch eine Maßnahme kund tun, dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal *mein* Verhalten reflektieren + hinterfragen und nicht das der anderen. 

Kannst Du das oder stehst Du mittlerweile so sehr über allem, dass Du dazu nicht (mehr?) in der Lage bist?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Annett!
Wenn mit "zerschießen" meinst, 
nachweislich falsche Fakten (nicht andere Meinungen!) sachlich und fundiert zurechtzurücken,
dann ist es wohl so.
Wenn sich jemand durch die Wahrheit, die Naturwissenschaften, die Mathematik oder meine Formulierungen gestört fühlt,
muss er (oder sie) wohl die Ignorierfunktion verwenden - jeder darf das ignorieren und straft sich damit in der Regel nur selbst.

Mich persönlich stört das auch nicht wirklich, 
denn erstens gibt es durchaus Leute (auch hier im Forum), die meine Beiträge schätzen
und zweitens will ich (im krassen Gegensatz zu manchem anderen hier im Forum) nichts verkaufen.

Ungeachtet dessen bin ich mir meiner Unvollkommenheit durchaus bewusst, arbeite an Ausdruck und Formulierung 
und bin deshalb für jede konkrete, sachliche sowie zielführende Kritik offen und dankbar;
pauschale oder nebulose Verunglimpfungen und Parteilichkeiten erlaube wiederum ich mir zu ignorieren.


----------



## Annett (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Peter.

Mit "Zerschießen" ist gemeint, dass die Themen binnen ein, zwei Seiten (teils wesentlich schneller) nach einer ersten Wortmeldung von Dir entweder komplett zum Erliegen kommen oder ins persönliche abgleiten, weil Deine Formulierungen förmlich dazu einladen, sich "persönlich auf den Schlips getreten" zu fühlen.

Dies ist nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Diskussionsforums. Wie oft muss man Dir das eigentlich noch schreiben??

Ich persönlich habe übrigens noch nie in irgendeinem Forum auf eine Ignorliste zurückgreifen müssen. Ich kann Leute, die mir derquer gehen recht gut ausblenden - ganz ohne Technik. 

Du möchtest also ein Beispiel?


> Ja, wenn man wissen will, welche Temperatur es an der Teichoberfläche hat,
> dann darf man eben nicht in 2 m Höhe,* im Wohnzimmer oder im Heck vom Hund messen*,
> sondern sollte das an der Teichoberfläche tun.





> Wenn man aber in der Schule in Physik aufgepasst hat, kann man sich das ersparen
> und* muss man keine Links zitieren, die man nicht verstanden hat,*


Dies unterstellt im Endeffekt, der entsprechende User hat weder in der Schule aufgepasst, noch hat er den Inhalt des Links verstanden. 
Ach ja, messen kann er natürlich auch nicht.

Wie gesagt, da mag an einigem etwas wahres dran sein - jedoch hätte ich als der Angesprochene nach solchen Sätzen wenig Lust mit Dir noch in irgendeiner Form weiter zu diskutieren. Und so scheint es ja auch hier zu sein. 
Wenn es Dein Ziel ist, Deine Diskussionspartner bloß zu stellen und damit zum Schweigen zu bringen, dann scheint Dir das auch diesmal wieder gelungen zu sein.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Annett,
das hat mit dem Thema nichts mehr zu tun;
das sollten wir besser per PN besprechen - ist unterwegs!


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo

ich habe jetzt hier mal eine Weile alles köstlich mitverfolgt. Würde das meist in die Schublade Kindergartenstreit reintun und dann zumachen.  Wenn wir hier reinschreiben, so machen wir das eigentlich weil wir unsere eigenen Erfahrungen anderen zugänglich machen wollen.
Ich glaube nicht, dass hier ein user ist, der den Titel Prof. Dr. ing. Teichwissenschaft trägt. Könnte mich auch täuschen.
Der eine hat nun mal seine Stärken in Physik, der andere in Chemie. Aber dumm ist keiner von allen die hier reinschreiben. 

Versucht es doch mal, von dem Wissen und der Erfahrung  anderer zu profitieren. 
Ich habe während meines Studiums Messtechniken gelernt, die ich zuhause nicht anwenden kann.
Somit schleichen sich Messfehler ein. Alleine das ablesen von Messgeräten ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Wer schaut denn beim Display auf die genauigkeit mit wieviel Digit die angegeben ist, der Messfehler plus minus x % mit eingeschlossen?

Probiert doch einfach den anderen zu akzeptieren, und seid ein klein wenig netter zueinander.

Danke an Anett, die das ganze schon aufgegriffen hat.


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## marcus18488 (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Noch eine Frage an alle, die Ihre Temperaturen immer genauestens überwachen:

Wenn ein Luftsprudler im Wasser ist, hat jemand von euch schon mal die Temperatur vom Luftstrom gemessen?
ich habe meine Luftpumpe unter einem Eimer stehen. Die Abwärme ist nicht gerade ohne. Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die Luft, die somit in den Teich kommt, auch etwas wärmer ist als die Ausenluft. Hab die Temperaturen nicht gemessen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## mitch (22. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

hallo Marcus,

also ich die lufttemp. noch nicht gemessen - müsste mir erstmal wieder ein genaues thermometer bauen 

z.B. http://lena.franken.de/hardware/temperaturmessung.html oder http://suessbrich.info/elek/elektherm1.html


ich denke die wärme die durch die luft ins wasser kommt wird nicht allzu groß sein


----------



## StefanBO (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Peter,


derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man wissen will, welche Temperatur es an der Teichoberfläche hat, dann darf man eben nicht in 2 m Höhe, im Wohnzimmer oder im Heck vom Hund messen, sondern sollte das an der Teichoberfläche tun.


schön für dich, dass du das so beständig runterleierst  Aber Helmut wollte eben nicht wissen, welche Temperatur an der Teichoberfläche herrscht. Er hat Temperaturwerte mit seiner Wetterstation im Plusbereich gemessen, und wollte wissen, wie es dann zur Eisbildung auf dem Wasser kommen kann!

Und Wetterstationen sollte man nunmal in ca. 2 Meter Höhe aufhängen, jedenfalls nicht in 5cm Höhe, und schon gar nicht an der Teichoberfläche.
Und was für seltsame Dinge du mit Hunden anstellst, interessiert hier vermutlich auch niemanden im Detail 

Da sich hier leider keine Physikexperten äußern, noch mal ein Zitat, dessen Berechnung ich nicht überprüfen kann; ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es sich um einen theoretischen Idealwert handelt, der andere Wechselwirkungen außer Betracht lässt:



> "Daher kühlen sich die Oberflächen bei solchen "Strahlungsnächten" auch merklich unter die Lufttemperatur ab. Beispiel: bei 5°C Lufttemperatur und 90% relativer Feuchte hat ein Grashalm nach dem Stefan-Boltzmann-Gesetz eine Temperatur von etwa -5°C"



Gruß, Stefan


----------



## derschwarzepeter (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hi Stefan,
mag sein, dass wir aneinander vorbei geredet haben!

Dann lass mich´s mal so sagen:
Auch wenn die Lufttemperatur weitab der Teichoberfläche Plusgrade hat, kann der Teich zufrieren, 
was ein unerschütterlicher Beweis ist, dass es an der Wasseroberfläche maximal 0°C hat(-te).
Da braucht man kein Thermometer und wenn man unbedingt will,
könnte man das sogar danach __ eichen.

Völlig richtig: 
Wetterstationen sollte man in ca. 2 Meter Höhe aufhängen, 
jedenfalls nicht in 5cm Höhe, und schon gar nicht an der Teichoberfläche.
Deshalb ist jedoch die durch diese angezeigte Temperatur nicht maßgeblich für die Eisbildung,
weil sie eben an der falschen Stelle misst, um Aussagen über Eis oder Nicht-Eis zu treffen.
(Man muss da kein Physikexperte sein!)
Gerade bei Windstille zeigen aber Thermometer deutlich (!) zuviel an,
wenn sie oder ihre Außensensoren z.B. an der Hauswand montiert sind:
Die Wärmeverluste durch die Wand sorgen für eine höhere Lufttemperatur!

Können wir uns darauf einigen?

Dein Link ist gut erklärt, sagt aber nichts grundsätzlich Neues:
Die Erde kühlt des Nächtens aus (so sie nicht durch Wolken "geschützt" ist),
wodurch sich eine Temperaturschichtung einstellen kann, wo es bei Plusgraden der Luft in der Höhe
zu Minusgraden am Boden mit Reif und Eisbildung kommen kann.
Das ist kein theoretischer Idealwert, der andere Wechselwirkungen außer Betracht lässt,
sondern nachvollziehbar und bei Windstille durch jeden messbar:
Innen-/Außenthermometer erst auf Übereinstimmung prüfen
und dann den Außensensor auf´s Eis legen und das Thermometer in die Höhe!

Wind führt dabei nicht zu einer weiteren Abkühlung ("Feldflaschenkühlung"),
sondern vermindert oder verhindert diesen Effekt sogar!


P.S.: Ich messe natürlich NICHT im Heck vom Hund, 
denn diese Temperatur hat ja auch nix mit der Eisbildung zu tun!


----------



## Nikolai (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Stefan,

da muß ich dir zustimmen. Die Wärmeabstrahlung trägt sicher zum größten Teil zur Abkühlung bei. Ergänzend dazu sei noch zu bemerken, dass Flächen die gen Himmel weisen einer deutlich höheren Abkühlung unterliegen. Siehe Frontscheibe vom Pkw. Durchsichtige Körper, wie Glas oder auch Wasser nehmen gleichzeitig auch wenig Wärmestrahlung aus der Umgebung an. Deshalb gefriert das Wasser auch eher auf der Frontscheibe, als auf der Motorhaube.
Wind durchmischt die Luftschichten und wirkt damit der Verdunstungskälte entgegen. Ob man die Verdunstungskälte aber ganz vernachlässigen kann, glaube ich nicht. Beim Betätigen der Scheibenwaschanlage am Auto, hat man oft das Problem, dass das Wasser auf der Scheibe gefriert.

 Gruß Nikolai


----------



## ron (23. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*



> Beim Betätigen der Scheibenwaschanlage am Auto, hat man oft das Problem, dass das Wasser auf der Scheibe gefriert.



@ Hallo Nikolai, ich glaube, dass das eher mit dem Alkohol zu tun hat, der dem Wasser beigemischt wird. Der verdampft und entzieht dem Wasser Wärme. (Ähnlich wie bei dem vereisen eines Vergasers)

@Hallo Helmut. Wirklich ein schönes Phänomen. Ich denke, dass es vielleicht damit zusammenhängt, dass die untere Eisschicht, die wahrscheinlich mehrere Grade unter Null hat das Wasser darüber abkühlt. Die gebildete Eiskristallen steigen auf und bilden so die Eisschicht. Normal gehen wir von einer Situation aus, dass die kalte Luft über dem Wasser das Eis bildet, also von oben nach unten. In diesem speziellemn Fall kommt die Kälte von unten. Anscheinend gibt es irgendwo zwischen den beiden angegebenen Temperaturen ein Gleichgewicht wo die Eisbildung anfängt.

Ein anderes Phänomen, was wir hier kennengelernt haben, ist das kalte Luft bei Windstille nach unten sackt. Aber das wird bei den nächtlichen Temperaturen wie du gemessen hattest keine Rolle spielen. Ausserdem liegt deinen Tech auch nicht an der tiefsten Stelle im Garten.

Aber wenn wir schon beim Gefriertema sind: weiss jemand weshalb sich Eis in der Form von Federn bildet? Man sieht oder besser sah es früher an Fensterscheiben und da wurde mir damals erzählt, dass es durch die Luftströmung kam. Aber das Phänomen auf dem Wasser entstand bei spiegelglattem Wasser.

 

LG



Ron


----------



## Nikolai (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Ron,

sicher verstärkt Alkohol den Effekt, aber bei reinem Wasser geschieht das auch.
Die Abstrahlung der Wärme ist nicht zu unterschätzen. Klare Luft läßt die Wärmestrahlung annähernd ungehindert durch. Damit ist das Weltall mit ca. - 270 Grad ein großes Wärmegefälle.
Wasser bildet beim gefrieren Eiskristalle. Sofern diese beim Wachstum nicht gestört werden, ordnen sie sich  in bevorzugter Richtung an. So entstehen auch Schneeflocken.

Eisblumen an Fensterscheiben sind eine aussterbende Art. Die sollten unbedingt gerettet werden  


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## ron (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Nikolai,

danke für die Antwort, aber meine Neugierde ist noch nicht ganz gestillt. Das Schneeflocken (wie Eiskritallen) eine kristaline Form haben ist mir klar (das es übrigens nur schöne 6 zakkige Sterne sind ist jedoch nur ein Gerücht) und deshalb bilden sich regelmässige Formen, wenn sie sich zusammensetzen. Das eigenartige mit den Federn ist die gebogene Form. Das es dermassen die Form von Federn annimmt ist sicher kein Zufall. Ich finde es ganz spannend zu sehen, wenn sich in der Natur Formen wiederholen. z.B. diese Eisfedern, Vogelfedern, Fischflossen und auch Schilfspitzen.

Das mit dem Wasser/Alkohol-gemisch, hast du sicher recht. Habe aber noch nie Scheibenwischwasser ohne Alkohol im Winter probiert. 

Mit den Eisblumen hast du auch recht...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/834&pictureid=8315

LG



Ron


----------



## Annett (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Ron.

So richtig erklärt es das wohl noch nicht, aber vielleicht zum Teil: http://www.planet-schule.de/warum_chemie/eisblumen/themenseiten/t6/s1.html
Es handelt sich allerdings um Eisblumen am Fenster...


----------



## ron (24. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Schnee und Eis entfernen ja oder nein ???*

Hallo Annett,

danke schön für den Link. Beruhigend war einer der letzten Sätze: "Es bleiben also noch viele Geheimnisse des Eises offen". (Passt ja sehr gut zu dem Zitat von Einstein)

Spannend bei den Eisfedern ist die Geschwindigkeit: da kann man wirklich zugucken, während sich die bilden.

Und um den Kreis wieder zu schliessen: http://www.hjbanks.com/northumberlandia/2_1.htm

Gartenteich und Mandelbrot.

LG



Ron


----------

